# Picked Up 2011 250Rs



## outback_cheeseheads (Apr 5, 2010)

Picked up our new 2011 250rs Friday. It came off the line Tuesday dealer picked it up on Wednesday and added the add ons that they agreed to. It is the moonlight interior and looks great the only difference I see from the 2010 is the king bed is now 72X75, 3 inches longer. Towing with a 2005 GMC Sierra 1500 SLT. It seems the best speed is 55-58 for gas mileage dropped to about 9-10MPG from the 19 I get unloaded. Going to Yellowstone, Grand Tetons and Custer state park for our big trip this year. Upgraded from a Kodiak Hybred to feel safer in bear country and to be able to camp in all the campgrounds out west. Did the driveway camping last night and everything worked fine. Was not able to check AC on 110v 20amp (it was 40 outside all day) but will do that next week at a local campground ( it is suppose to be in the 70's, got to love the Wisconsin spring, if you don't like the weather wait 5 minutes it will change.)


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

All of you getting your new trailers are really starting to get under my skin! LOL I'm sill waiting. Every day seems like a week. Congrats!!


----------



## kristina (Mar 23, 2009)

Hay we are outback twins. Just picked up our 250 2011 also... :0) and ours is in moonlight.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

congrats on the new addition. we did the Yellowstone, Teton trip last year and had a blast. In S Dakota, we stayed at Rafter-J. It is centrally located and easy to get to Custer, Rushomre, and all around. very roomy campground. We had a great time.
Congrats agin,
Brian


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition to your family. We too are going to Yellowstone and Tetons this June. Good luck with your travels.

Dan


----------



## Norsemen (Mar 1, 2010)

outback_cheeseheads said:


> Picked up our new 2011 250rs Friday. It came off the line Tuesday dealer picked it up on Wednesday and added the add ons that they agreed to. It is the moonlight interior and looks great the only difference I see from the 2010 is the king bed is now 72X75, 3 inches longer. Towing with a 2005 GMC Sierra 1500 SLT. It seems the best speed is 55-58 for gas mileage dropped to about 9-10MPG from the 19 I get unloaded. Going to Yellowstone, Grand Tetons and Custer state park for our big trip this year. Upgraded from a Kodiak Hybred to feel safer in bear country and to be able to camp in all the campgrounds out west. Did the driveway camping last night and everything worked fine. Was not able to check AC on 110v 20amp (it was 40 outside all day) but will do that next week at a local campground ( it is suppose to be in the 70's, got to love the Wisconsin spring, if you don't like the weather wait 5 minutes it will change.)


Congrats on the new TT. Our family is making the same Western trip this summer. What part of WI are you located?


----------



## outback_cheeseheads (Apr 5, 2010)

Norsemen said:


> Picked up our new 2011 250rs Friday. It came off the line Tuesday dealer picked it up on Wednesday and added the add ons that they agreed to. It is the moonlight interior and looks great the only difference I see from the 2010 is the king bed is now 72X75, 3 inches longer. Towing with a 2005 GMC Sierra 1500 SLT. It seems the best speed is 55-58 for gas mileage dropped to about 9-10MPG from the 19 I get unloaded. Going to Yellowstone, Grand Tetons and Custer state park for our big trip this year. Upgraded from a Kodiak Hybred to feel safer in bear country and to be able to camp in all the campgrounds out west. Did the driveway camping last night and everything worked fine. Was not able to check AC on 110v 20amp (it was 40 outside all day) but will do that next week at a local campground ( it is suppose to be in the 70's, got to love the Wisconsin spring, if you don't like the weather wait 5 minutes it will change.)


Congrats on the new TT. Our family is making the same Western trip this summer. What part of WI are you located?
[/quote]
We are in southeastern Wisconsin, Washington county just north of Milwaukee


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

outback_cheeseheads said:


> We are in southeastern Wisconsin, Washington county just north of Milwaukee


North Eastern Illinois here. About 5 min from the border. I'm close enough where I go to Kenosha for pizza and Door County with out the kids!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new Outback, must seem like Christmas all over!!


----------

